# Best Q Car



## Taxboy (Aug 23, 2006)

I've always liked a good Q car - for those not familiar with the term all go and no show. So no large spoilers big exhausts etc in fact something that looks like your average family saloon but has shed loads of grunt. One of the earlier iterations was when VW put a 2.8 V6 engine in a Jetta !

I'm guessing one of the current picks must be something like a BMW 335d touring but seeking others favourites....... or perhaps I'm alone supporter of the Q car

Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


----------



## AnthonyUK (Jul 25, 2018)

I currently have a C240 which is still only on 80k miles but would love a C55 estate for the occasional trip out.

https://www.carandclassic.co.uk/car/C974775


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

I have my S8 for such Q-car duties.

:thumb:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

M5:thumb:


----------



## rob267 (Nov 27, 2015)

Vw r36 passat. Lexus gs430h.
Both understated but quick

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

Something like a BMW 550i or Merc CLS500. Look no different to the standard car yet have enough power.


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

Derekh929 said:


> M5:thumb:


E28 M5, as it left the factory, but de-badged.

I used to watch a lovely dark blue one go flying past every day as a teenager and it is pretty high up on the lottery-win-multi-garage-toy-list.

No big wings or unneccesary cosmetic bits, just a case of "Hmmm... that's properly quick! .... and those are suspiciously big tyres... :thumb:


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

Mine was my 2005 Audi s4 cabriolet, totally standard looking and apart from such details like the block front grill and some chrome trim it looked the same as a 2.0tdi version, only with 345bhp and a hell of a noise


----------



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

https://www.zeroto60times.com/vehicle-make/tesla-0-60-mph-times/

Pains me to say it but ALL the Teslas seem to be brutes.
Even the slowest ones will leave most conventional hot hatches for dust.
None of them scream performance car.
No vents, scoops, ducts or spoilers.
No quad tailpipes to give the game away like AMG, M or RS cars
Won't even hear them coming!


----------



## -Stuart W- (Dec 28, 2007)

The Volvo T5 cars can shift along when needed


----------



## Andyg_TSi (Sep 6, 2013)

As stuart mentions, the T5 Volvo's

Volvo 850 T5R are also very understated


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Honda Accord Type R with the factory option spoiler delete (although it looks better with the spoiler).


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

you will be wanting one of these ...

https://www.classic-trader.com/uk/cars/listing/lancia/thema/thema-8-32/1988/172573

or maybe

https://www.carandclassic.co.uk/car/C1136976

not that either are spectacularly fast


----------



## Fentum (May 1, 2017)

Very old skool now but neither my Saab 9000SE nor my 9-3 Viggen (that I managed to total within 5 days of buying) warranted a second glance but both could accelerate like the proverbial off a shovel, although the turbo lag made traffic light drags a bit difficult.

Peter


----------



## andy__d (Jun 27, 2018)

volvo estate with the 2.4 5pot petrol engine, or the t5 (2.5l 5pot turbo-low pressure)
says "Volvo" front and back,, shifts when needed. 

or if you can Find a unmolested one 
Volvo S40 pre 2000 with the T4 engine, 4pot/High pressure turbo 200bhp in a 4 door saloon.


----------



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

If we're going old school then we gotta include the 
Vauxhall Lotus Carlton.
Nearly 400bhp and 0-60 in a whisker over 5 seconds.

Even more so today, with its old boxy looks.
If you took away the spoiler it would sneak under the radar ready to scare the pants off many a modern performance car


----------



## mikechesterman (May 25, 2013)

In my collection of cars, I have a MK4 Mondeo Ghia with the 2.5 Turbo 5 Cylinder Volvo engine from the MK2 Focus ST. Nice looking car, looks much newer than the 07 plate that it is. Currently running 370BHP (could go much higher if wanted...) and looks no different to a diesel Mondeo aesthetically. Exhaust is still hidden etc. So nice to drive and well put together too. Has nice standard 18s on it etc, but still looks like a subtle executive cruiser/rep mobile, but in a good way.


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

I suppose the debadged M240i cab we had and the 330d tourer were both 'sleeper' cars in their own right.

The 240 was rapid when needed but never looked anything other than a nice car.

The 330d wasn't rapid but pulled like a train.

Steady away now we are in the Kuga though!!!


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

mikechesterman said:


> In my collection of cars, I have a MK4 Mondeo Ghia with the 2.5 Turbo 5 Cylinder Volvo engine from the MK2 Focus ST. Nice looking car, looks much newer than the 07 plate that it is. Currently running 370BHP (could go much higher if wanted...) and looks no different to a diesel Mondeo aesthetically. Exhaust is still hidden etc. So nice to drive and well put together too. Has nice standard 18s on it etc, but still looks like a subtle executive cruiser/rep mobile, but in a good way.


I think we need a build thread on that :thumb:


----------



## AndyN01 (Feb 16, 2016)

How about an estate car with a badge that's more history than hypercar - MG 
Oh, except when it's got a 420bhp supercharged V8 under the bonnet 

https://www.carandclassic.co.uk/car/C1092326

Thanks for the reminders about the Vauxhall Lotus Carlton, T5's & quick SAAB's.

Andy.


----------



## kingswood (Jun 23, 2016)

only one winner...........

Rover 620ti.

old bill put a pair of steelies on them round my end and cleaned up with the joy riders in their metros!


----------



## mar00 (Jun 24, 2018)

I don't think anything mentioned other than the new BMW's and Typer would be q cars currently the average hot hatch with an average driver is quicker and on the lanes would leave them behind easily, the Lotus Carlton wasn't really quick then other than on paper and terrible handling, same with MG V8, but I suppose what you think of as quick, 

the current S3 looks plain just like an s line and as mentioned m240i/m140i punch well above their class


----------



## NickP (Nov 20, 2005)

the SQ7 is fairly stealthy, and with 435bhp isn't a slouch...


----------



## Taxboy (Aug 23, 2006)

Thanks to everyone who commented. It certainly refreshed my memory of some great cars.

It's interesting that there aren't that many Q cars around these days but perhaps that's down to the amount of power available in relatively all ranges of cars these days. Alternatively it may well be the fashion that if you've got it flaunt it !

Sent from my moto g(7) plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Fentum (May 1, 2017)

mar00 said:


> I don't think anything mentioned other than the new BMW's and Typer would be q cars currently the average hot hatch with an average driver is quicker and on the lanes would leave them behind easily, the Lotus Carlton wasn't really quick then other than on paper and terrible handling, same with MG V8, but I suppose what you think of as quick,
> 
> the current S3 looks plain just like an s line and as mentioned m240i/m140i punch well above their class


It might be confirmation bias but the 9-3 Viggen and the 9000 Aero strike me as vehicles that would probably keep up with the moderns.

I didn't mention the Alfa 156 GTA because it is probably just the wrong side of 'look at me' to fit the Q definition although the modifications are very subtle or invisible (body kit is subtle, body widening is just a few mm and there are other V6 versions with twin pipes).

A properly sorted 147 or 156 GTA with a Q2 will keep up with almost anything. How do I know? :lol: Amazing for a 15 year old car.


----------



## Taxboy (Aug 23, 2006)

Fentum said:


> It might be confirmation bias but the 9-3 Viggen and the 9000 Aero strike me as vehicles that would probably keep up with the moderns.
> 
> I didn't mention the Alfa 156 GTA because it is probably just the wrong side of 'look at me' to fit the Q definition although the modifications are very subtle or invisible (body kit is subtle, body widening is just a few mm and there are other V6 versions with twin pipes).
> 
> A properly sorted 147 or 156 GTA with a Q2 will keep up with almost anything. How do I know?  Amazing for a 15 year old car.


I may be wrong but at the time didn't Saab advertise the 50-70 time of the 9000 Aero as being the same as a Lambo?

Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fentum (May 1, 2017)

Taxboy said:


> I may be wrong but at the time didn't Saab advertise the 50-70 time of the 9000 Aero as being the same as a Lambo?
> 
> Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


Yes. I think it was against the Diablo.


----------



## -Stuart W- (Dec 28, 2007)

I think Top Gear did a piece a number of years back to test the claim on the Saab'a in-gear acceleration


----------



## Fentum (May 1, 2017)

-Stuart W- said:


> I think Top Gear did a piece a number of years back to test the claim on the Saab'a in-gear acceleration


I have no measurements but, from recollection, it was vicious!


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

I’m sure the small print was something like the highest gear roll on time from 40-60 mph...


Much like the Mitsubishi Evo (7/8/9 can’t remember) could be outpaced by a Fiat stilo if it was in the wrong gear at the wrong time.


Still... good sound bite, and obviously worked since we’re all still talking about it! 

:thumb:


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

What about a Mitsubishi Colt CZT or Ralliart? They look like an old grannie's car. With a simple remap they have 200bhp and they weigh very little for an impressive power to weight ratio.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

I'll put forward my old E320 Merc. It's 16 years old but has the older 3.2 inline six diesel engine. It's re-mapped now so despite only having 240bhp it has 420lbs of torque. 

Ok so it's not AMG or M car quick but it's certainly enough to surprise other cars and in gear acceleration is pretty good. Only 40lbs of torque less than my CLS63! Not bad for an ancient tank.


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Skoda Superb gen 1 in 3.6 V6 guise was the first car I thought of...only quad pipes give the game away.

Mazda 6 MPS also fly under the radar somewhat...

cheers,

Chris


----------



## Fentum (May 1, 2017)

Oh, I forgot. Not quite a Q car but the first idea I had of such a beast. 

When I was a kid in Nairobi, Joghinder Singh, the East African Safari Rally expert and Kenyan garage owner, would whizz around the city and frighten the bejaysus out of the unaware in a completely stock-looking Fiat 2300 Berlina with a very souped up engine.


----------



## Bazsm (May 6, 2011)

How about an Alpina E39 B10....something like this 










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

Skoda superb estate 3.5/6 estate .. it's just doesn't look like anything special.

https://www.parkers.co.uk/skoda/superb/estate-2010/36-v6-elegance-4x4-5d-dsg/specs/


----------



## Mac- (Apr 9, 2019)

NickP said:


> the SQ7 is fairly stealthy, and with 435bhp isn't a slouch...


Maybe through Ray Charles' glasses.


----------



## Harry_p (Mar 18, 2015)

I'll put forward our merc clk350.

It's elegance spec so has the chrome trim, standard bumpers and ride height and the reletively small 17in wheels are the same design as the 16s on base models. At a glance it could be a 200cdi but has a 280bhp v6 driving through a 7 speed auto and really is pretty swift.

They did a clk500 with 5.4v8, but they all seem to be the sporty avantguard spec and have bigger 18in wheels.

Not convinced some of the other suggestions are really q cars, tAking the wing off a lotus Carlton isn't going to disguise those massive wheels, deep bumpers, fat exhausts and wide arches. The only thing subtle about them was the colour. The normal 850 t5 could fly under the radar but the R models with their big wheels, lowered suspension and colour coded bumpers always stood out as sporty. They were just unusual because there hadn't really been any decent sporty volvos until then.

Mgzt v8 wasn't very Q, but they did stick the v8 in normal Rover 75 bodies too without all the MG go faster add ons. Just a shame they still weren't very quick. 260bhp is a pretty poor output from a 4.6l v8.

Can't really think of any current Q cars either, everything seems to be going the opposite way now, sticking big wheels with rubber band tyres and body kits on basemodel diesels.


----------



## ollienoclue (Jan 30, 2017)

Anything Alpina or the weird and wonderful VAG variants you never see. Wasn't there a W8 engined Passat at one time?! Mental.

Knew a chap with a V10 TDI Toureg, insane car.


----------



## ollienoclue (Jan 30, 2017)

Harry_p said:


> I'll put forward our merc clk350.
> 
> It's elegance spec so has the chrome trim, standard bumpers and ride height and the reletively small 17in wheels are the same design as the 16s on base models. At a glance it could be a 200cdi but has a 280bhp v6 driving through a 7 speed auto and really is pretty swift.
> 
> ...


Those Mercs of that vintage flew, my parents had one. The old CLK with the round headlights, beautiful car. Thing would nearly drive itself, on an open road you could reach insane speeds without noticing!


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

For me, I present you with a Lanica

https://www.autocar.co.uk/opinion/motoring/one-got-away-lancia-thema-832


----------



## Crackfox (Mar 17, 2019)

Accord Euro R

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

packard said:


> Skoda superb estate 3.5/6 estate .. it's just doesn't look like anything special.
> 
> https://www.parkers.co.uk/skoda/superb/estate-2010/36-v6-elegance-4x4-5d-dsg/specs/


Did you see the Road Fund figure? £555!!! Or would that just have been at first registration, under the new regs?

I thought I was bad at £325 for the 530i


----------

